# entry level camera for nature photography



## AnaRCHist (Jul 1, 2011)

hello people! (my first post )

i want to buy a entry level camera for nature photography . As i am just an amateur, the only things which concerns me are good zooming capabilities , decent picture quality and of course low pricing .

suggestions?

thnaks..


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 1, 2011)

u want an SLR?? or general cam...please specify clearly


----------



## AnaRCHist (Jul 1, 2011)

umm.. i am not sure but considering that i am just a beginner and i want the price to be as low as possible..a general camera should be fine...

and i've thinking about Sony DSC-HX100V..

any opinions?

thanks for replying..

although a few suggestions about entry level DSLRs would do no harm..


----------



## jayantr7 (Jul 1, 2011)

Do you mean wildlife or landscapes or insects by NATURE?
Please do tell you exact budget range

BTW, I prefer a DSLR. Go with Canon 450D. In a DLSR, zooming capability also depends on the lens used. *I'm not sure* but I've heard Sony cameras are better for Videography.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 1, 2011)

ok so u want a good zooming capability ...then u have to consider superzoom like fz45, sony hx100v

I have bit less knowledge of superzooms soo would wait for more knowledgeable people to comment.

Entry level DSLR would be D3100 with kit...its enough for people portrait and landscape..

If u want animal, bird shots then u have to get a zoom lens
and if u want insect then u have to get a macro lens for that

u can always get a used SLR to began with...there is absolutely no lens compatibility problem...I saw in jjmehta forum 500D body for 21k only

[For Sell] Canon 500D for sell for 21k [Reopened]


----------



## AnaRCHist (Jul 1, 2011)

i want it for animal and birds photography ( thats why i mentioned zoom)..

my budget is around 25k....

and if i buy a SLR, i'll have to buy a lense for good zoom and that'll be quite heavy on my pocket..
 anyway how much a new 450D will cost?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 1, 2011)

I think 450D is not in production anymore...leave DSLR segment..concentrate on superzooms for now


----------



## Sounava (Jul 2, 2011)

If you would have posted this 1 week back, I would have asked you to go for the Panasonic FZ45. But, situations have changed in one week. So my recommendation is, go for the Sony HX100V. It is probably THE best superzoom available today. It is a no-brainer choice. Happy clicking.


----------



## warrior047 (Nov 7, 2011)

Sounava said:


> If you would have posted this 1 week back, I would have asked you to go for the Panasonic FZ45. But, situations have changed in one week. So my recommendation is, go for the Sony HX100V. It is probably THE best superzoom available today. It is a no-brainer choice. Happy clicking.



+1 for that! But I guess we have a strong contender of FZ150!


----------

